# Highest Paid Coding Specialties



## Charity Evans (Aug 10, 2017)

Greetings,

I was wondering if anyone knows what the highest paid coding specialties are? I was informed that Neuropsych coders are the highest paid in general, but would like to know about other specialties. 

I already looked at the latest AAPC salary survey and it doesn't compare the various specialties. It addresses the difference in pay for regions across the US, compares pay regarding types of employers (hospital vs. private payer), compares noncertified vs certified, even compares the different certifications such as CPCO vs. CPMA, etc. but doesn't go into specialties. 

Does anyone know where I can find this information. The last time I saw AAPC address this was back in 2009, if I am not mistaken.

Thanks,

C. Beth White


----------

